# Flying one day after OTD



## CGSM74 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi,

Just hoping to get some advice.

DH and I are flying to St Lucia one day after my OTD. We booked it to cheer ourselves up after our last failed cycle, little knowing or hoping we would be in this position.

I am worried about the flight if we get a BFP and just wondering if there is anything I can do to ensure and safe guard the pregnancy (   we get that result)

Thanks
Christina


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

It's fine to fly after treatment or during pregnancy. Just follow usual advise of keeping hydrated and ensuring you walk about on plane to encourage circulation.


----------



## CGSM74 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you mazv


----------



## CGSM74 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi mazv,

Would you recommend taking aspirin 75mg per day if it is a BFP ? I have got conflicting advice about it and am not sure !?

Thanks
Christina


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Not unless advised by your clinic or prescriber. Only really indicated in people with proven blood clotting issues or increased risk. Aspirin comes with its own issues and side effects so you have to weigh up risk v potential benefit.


----------

